# 2014 Audi A3 Sedan to bow at L.A. Autoshow



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Per the Los Angeles Times: 

"The 2013 Audi A3 will be the last of these popular premium compacts offered as a five-door Sportback stateside (for a now at least). The 2014 incarnation, which is expected make its U.S. bow at the Los Angeles Auto Show in November, will initially only be available to American drivers as a sculpted, surprisingly sexy sedan. Audi is showing considerable faith in this bold move, predicting that the new A3 will become the German brand’s second most popular U.S. model (after the enduring A4)." 

November 30 - December 9, 2013. 

http://articles.latimes.com/2012/sep/18/news/lat-lucky-13s-20120918


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm going to Germany then to buy a Sportback.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

I had a feeling it would be LA. They should confirm the mid-level 2.0T specs at this time too since it will be post Paris where the GTI will be revealed, presumably with the same motor. 

Wish they'd bring an S3 sedan to LA, but I don't see that happening. 

+1 to you Travis for always breaking news around this car. You've been a great contributor to this small community.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

BClear said:


> +1 to you Travis for always breaking news around this car. You've been a great contributor to this small community.


 Totally Agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

djdub said:


> I'm going to Germany then to buy a Sportback.


 Might as well get the RS3 then! Go Big or Go Home!


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

djdub said:


> Totally Agree. :thumbup:


 Count me in also. Props to Travis.:thumbup: 

Logical that the A3 sedan debuts in LA....also I wouldn't be at all surprised if there's a nearly simultaneous debut in China. 
Specs-photos-official LA confirmation- that's what we should be seeing very shortly.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

BClear said:


> I had a feeling it would be LA. They should confirm the mid-level 2.0T specs at this time too since it will be post Paris where the GTI will be revealed, presumably with the same motor.
> 
> Wish they'd bring an S3 sedan to LA, but I don't see that happening.
> 
> +1 to you Travis for always breaking news around this car. You've been a great contributor to this small community.


 Thanks, BClear. Can you tell that I'm psyched for one? ;-) 

VAG has a very aggressive product introduction schedule at the moment with the A3, Golf and Seat Leon all going MQB at about the same time. No doubt the logistical nightmare of factory changeover, training, tooling and getting suppliers onboard has been a tough road to hoe. 

There's a lot going on behind the scenes: new engine programs, new production methods, new chassis, new body....essentially new everything. 

I'm really hoping that the new GTI introduction is what they've been waiting on to introduce the new 2.0T for the A3. My guess is that we're going to see 220hp, and my hope is that this is what we get for the base engine in the sedan, not the 1.8 @ 180.


----------



## boostin20 (May 16, 2010)

Wait, wait. OP, are you saying the a3 sedan won't be unveiled officially until the end of 2013? I thought it was going to be unveiled this year. Anyone?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Nobody knows for sure, but we are expecting an LA autoshow reveal in November of this year.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

let's hope that they drop the 180hp version of tdi engine in the a3 sedan to differentiate the a3 more from the jetta.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> Per the Los Angeles Times:
> 
> "The 2013 Audi A3 will be the last of these popular premium compacts offered as a five-door Sportback stateside (for a now at least). The 2014 incarnation, which is expected make its U.S. bow at the Los Angeles Auto Show in November, will *initially *only be available to American drivers as a sculpted, surprisingly sexy sedan. Audi is showing considerable faith in this bold move, predicting that the new A3 will become the German brand’s second most popular U.S. model (after the enduring A4)."
> 
> ...


 Added emphasis to the above excerpt; "*initially *" 

These writers usually have decent information from the PR people that feed them the story. But have to play by the rules. I read *initially * to mean that the sportback is coming.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

drew138 said:


> Added emphasis to the above excerpt; "*initially *"
> 
> These writers usually have decent information from the PR people that feed them the story. But have to play by the rules. I read *initially * to mean that the sportback is coming.


 I have to imagine that the business case is there: if Audi is able to sell ~5,000-6,000 Sportbacks as they currently are, while not big numbers it's also not insignificant. Especially if these become the 'alternative drivetrain' testbeds for Audi in North America, then all the better. We get some unique powertrain options and Audi gets a test platform that is marginally profitable and doesn't risk tainting the image of its more mainstream product if it flops. 

Really could be a win-win.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> let's hope that they drop the 180hp version of tdi engine in the a3 sedan to differentiate the a3 more from the jetta.


 And Quattro... 

Otherwise, why buy an A3 TDI when you can get a Jetta for WAY cheaper?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> And Quattro...
> 
> Otherwise, why buy an A3 TDI when you can get a Jetta for WAY cheaper?


 You've seen the new MQB A3, right? Lightyears ahead of the Jetta in both design, features and vehicle dynamics.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> You've seen the new MQB A3, right? Lightyears ahead of the Jetta in both design, features and vehicle dynamics.


 I mean for myself, I really am looking for a small list of features and of course quality. 

1) high output diesel, but not a deal breaker if I get a fuel efficient gas /w power 
2) must have AWD (Quattro) 
3) HID's 
4) Automatic climate control 
5) Nice interior 
6) Is not a SUV / CUV / whatever cool marketing name they are using today 

Everything else is a perk in my books. Yes maybe a Subaru or Ralliart would be better options, but the interiors are awful, even the STi and EVO's. The ability to actually drive a car is crushed where I live, and I really thought I would track my current car more, but have gone once in 3 years...no time. 

Without actually sitting in the vehicles side by side, a MQB A3 S-Line > Jetta, but a lesser A3, it looks *close*. Obviously will need to see it in person, but as it stands now the old 8P feels a tad dated to my friends VI Jetta TDI, when I looked at the 8P in July. Maybe I am just trying to hype up the A3 for when I can finally see it in person...


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Travis Grundke said:


> I have to imagine that the business case is there: if Audi is able to sell ~5,000-6,000 Sportbacks as they currently are, while not big numbers it's also not insignificant. Especially if these become the 'alternative drivetrain' testbeds for Audi in North America, then all the better. We get some unique powertrain options and Audi gets a test platform that is marginally profitable and doesn't risk tainting the image of its more mainstream product if it flops.
> 
> Really could be a win-win.


 I agree with you and it will be interesting to see. 

The main problem I see is some of the current customers interested in a Sportback will go to the sedan (making the market smaller) and then it turns into which Sportback to bring. I don't see them bringing all variations and even on this forum you hear TDI quattro, gas quattro, FWD, DSG, manual, hybrid, etc. So even if they bring a variation of the Sportback or two it is almost guaranteed some won't be happy.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

dmorrow said:


> I agree with you and it will be interesting to see.
> 
> The main problem I see is some of the current customers interested in a Sportback will go to the sedan (making the market smaller) and then it turns into which Sportback to bring. I don't see them bringing all variations and even on this forum you hear TDI quattro, gas quattro, FWD, DSG, manual, hybrid, etc. So even if they bring a variation of the Sportback or two it is almost guaranteed some won't be happy.


 As the old saying goes: you can make some of the people happy most of the time.... 

Fact is, Audi doesn't have a large enough presence in North America to bring over everything that the Europeans get. Chalk a good chunk of that up to the federalization laws (which I wish would just get harmonized between the EU and US, fer' cryin' out loud), and the rest of it to a limited budget for marketing, after-sales support and dealership training/tooling. 

The good news is that the more Audi sells, the more powertrain options we will receive. My guess is that part of the delay in getting the Sportback here would be related to the North American launch timing of the Q3, which Audi confirmed we will get. I have no doubt that the Q3 will sell like hotcakes here, will be sold in S-tronic FWD and AWD 2.0T variants only, and that hopefully helps build the case for more Sportback powertrain options for us. ;-)


----------



## VeDubJetta (Jan 12, 2012)

It just isnt fair. Check 0:48 for Audi's shot at the Jetta haha. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIVKuftfDcw


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

VeDubJetta said:


> It just isnt fair. Check 0:48 for Audi's shot at the Jetta haha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIVKuftfDcw


  Yeah that was definitely planned. Too bad they didn't think about continuity...at 1:16 he's driving north on 110 through Downtown LA which means he's driving _away _from LAX. :wave:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry, this article just happened to get me thinking about the A3 sedan... 
http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2012/09/2013-audi-a3-sportback-previews-us-bound-sedan.html 

"In Europe, the car comes with five engine options including a 2.0-liter turbo diesel that will make 184 hp and 280 lb-ft of torque and a 1.8-liter turbocharged gas burner capable of 180 hp and 184 lb-ft of torque while offering 42 mpg." 

Why do I think the 2.0 TDI mentioned above simply won't be happening...more so if Audi goes through with the 1.8T... 

...also found the YouTube video funny in the fact that it's the Sportsback in US...hope it comes...


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> ...My guess is that part of the delay in getting the Sportback here would be related to the North American launch timing of the Q3, which Audi confirmed we will get. I have no doubt that the Q3 will sell like hotcakes here, will be sold in S-tronic FWD and AWD 2.0T variants only, and that hopefully helps build the case for more Sportback powertrain options for us. ;-)


 Well, here's something from Edmunds: 

http://www.edmunds.com/auto-shows/p...ortback-unveiled-at-2012-paris-auto-show.html 

_" ...Unfortunately for North American consumers, Audi has already gone on record with Edmunds saying the A3 Sportback will not be brought into the United States."_ 

...that suggests *no Sportback for u!*... meaning all us NA gringos. 

I hope that Edmunds is mistaken and that, in fact, its you that has the real Inside Line :beer:


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

by bringing the 184hp tdi engine, audi could create a competitive car to the up and coming 180hp bmw 320d while also differentiating their product from the 2l tdi offered by vw. as for the 1.8 gas engine? that's an interesting conundrum. the 2L offered presently produces more hp. i would be inclined to think audi would need to offer another engine with more hp to offset this move to the 1.8l.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

New video of sportback. 

http://www.motorbox.com/auto/audi-a3-sportback-1 

To be honest, living in Germany it looks pretty identical to an A1 Sportback.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/09/27/volkswagen-gti-concept-paris-2012/ 

Here's hoping Audi America does the RIGHT THING! Just say no to the 1.8T ...this would of course also follow what the 8P had. 

Volkswagen says the next-gen GTI will boast an 18-percent bump in fuel efficiency, which could see the sports hatch top 36 miles per gallon highway on the U.S. scale. Not too shabby, especially given the machine should retain its turbocharged 2.0-liter four-cylinder engine. 

Volkswagen has also rummaged up a few extra ponies, as the company claims the MkVII will dish out around 217 horsepower, a 17-horse nudge over the current generation. 


2.0 (TFSI?) - 220hp 
2.0 TDI - 184hp 

DO IT!!


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

The right thing would be to bring the Sportback to the USA. The commercials were fantastic btw...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Rudy_H said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2012/09/27/volkswagen-gti-concept-paris-2012/
> 
> Here's hoping Audi America does the RIGHT THING! Just say no to the 1.8T ...this would of course also follow what the 8P had.
> 
> ...


Looks like this will be the new valvelift 2.0T, given that it has a tremendous increase in torque. It is almost as much as the S3's torque.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

So it sounds like not only will we not get a Sportback here in the US but we also won't be getting a diesel version, not even of the sedan.



> Edmunds 9/26/12
> 
> Unfortunately for North American consumers, Audi has already gone on record with Edmunds saying the A3 Sportback will not be brought into the United States.
> 
> Edmunds says: Looks great, and the weight savings promises improved dynamics and fuel economy. It may be costly, though, so Audi's decision not to bring the A3 Sportback Stateside might be a reflection of its doubts about the size of the premium compact hatchback market here.





> AutoGuide 9/27/12
> 
> A diesel variant could be in the cars given how gas conscious consumers are becoming, but it won’t happen any time soon if history is any indication.


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> So it sounds like not only will we not get a Sportback here in the US but we also won't be getting a diesel version, not even of the sedan.


Sounds about right..Americans don't buy hatchbacks and they don't buy diesels.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> So it sounds like not only will we not get a Sportback here in the US but we also won't be getting a diesel version, not even of the sedan.


While everything is heresay and speculation at this point, I would take the Edmunds report with caution. Audi of America has stated that they are investigating the option of bringing the A3 Sportback to the US in alternative powertrain configurations. Whether that means diesel, hybrid, electric or CNG is anyones' guess right now. What I would suspect is that we will indeed get the Sportback but not during the initial product launch. 

As for diesel, I would find it hard to believe we won't get the diesel A3 in some form considering that the Sportback's fortunes in North America really improved with the introduction of the TDI models a few years ago. As is I think the monthly volume of diesels in the mix of A3s sold ranges between 47-53% on average. They're more profitable and dealers cannot keep them on lots.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

i agree travis. i can't see audi discontinuing the diesel in NA. let's just hope they go for the higher output diesel with the intro of the sedan.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

how was the reliablity of the previous gen A3? I really like this car but im scared by potential problems, and VAG products have historically had sub-par reliablity.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

dogbolter said:


> Sounds about right..Americans don't buy hatchbacks and they don't buy diesels.


Not sure if you were being sarcastic as at least half of the A3 Sportbacks sold in the US are diesels and something like 80% of Jetta Sportwagens sold are diesels as well. The Golf TDI seems a very popular choice. I know I bought one. :sly:


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Travis Grundke said:


> While everything is heresay and speculation at this point, I would take the Edmunds report with caution. Audi of America has stated that they are investigating the option of bringing the A3 Sportback to the US in alternative powertrain configurations. Whether that means diesel, hybrid, electric or CNG is anyones' guess right now. What I would suspect is that we will indeed get the Sportback but not during the initial product launch.
> 
> As for diesel, I would find it hard to believe we won't get the diesel A3 in some form considering that the Sportback's fortunes in North America really improved with the introduction of the TDI models a few years ago. As is I think the monthly volume of diesels in the mix of A3s sold ranges between 47-53% on average. They're more profitable and dealers cannot keep them on lots.


Just to add more confusion Car and Driver just added:

"_The five-door Sportback is likely to arrive in turbo-four form–only; don’t expect an oil-burning five-door A3_"

That makes no sense to me as it sold very well as a diesel, better than the gas version.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> Not sure if you were being sarcastic as at least half of the A3 Sportbacks sold in the US are diesels and something like 80% of Jetta Sportwagens sold are diesels as well. The Golf TDI seems a very popular choice. I know I bought one. :sly:


The diesel A3 has such high percentage of total sales because total A3 sales are so low. If the A4 diesel accounted for half of A4 sales, then it would be considered wildly successful.


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> Not sure if you were being sarcastic as at least half of the A3 Sportbacks sold in the US are diesels and something like 80% of Jetta Sportwagens sold are diesels as well. The Golf TDI seems a very popular choice. I know I bought one. :sly:


Well a touch of sarcasm certainly. It appears a lot of the cars I like and read about in the various mags aren't coming here as hatchbacks and diesels, as they don't sell well. For example BMW 1 series hatchback, Merc A class hatchback, Mini diesel etc


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

LWNY said:


> The diesel A3 has such high percentage of total sales because total A3 sales are so low. If the A4 diesel accounted for half of A4 sales, then it would be considered wildly successful.


If a diesel version of the A4 were sold in the US...


----------

